# Banking Question



## Eleftherios (Apr 25, 2012)

Ya sas everyone. I had a question and hoped that someone could steer me in the right direction. I am a dual US/Greek citizen. I have a Greek passport and will be visiting in June; this will be my first visit as as adult; I have lived in the US all my life. My question: I wanted to open a savings account while in Greece; please excuse my ignorance, but is it as simple as walking into a bank and showing my Greek passport? Is there anything else I should know. Thanks for any guidance. Best, Eleftherios


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi
I simply walked in to emporiki bank with my uk passport and birth certificate then walked out 15 min later with my bank book. A few weeks later while in the bank I was asked why I did not have a ATM Cash card. Because I was not offered one was my reply. I was told to call back a few days later and pick it up. A simple task I think but remember to ask for a card , I've learned in greece that if you don't ask you don't get !!! Good luck to ya.


----------



## Eleftherios (Apr 25, 2012)

Efharisto poli, Sam. So they didn't even need any of your Greek documents? Cheers!


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

No documents needed. This was before we bought our house so we had none anyway. 
Best wishes Sam.


----------

